# Beretta 390



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hit me with all the info, I saw this gun today and when I looked at the price my Jaw Dropped. Now is it worth the money? Im currently shooting a Remington 870 and like it but want to upgrade to a semi. I looked at Stoeger and Tristar and they looked like a bunch of junk to me.

Thanks,


----------



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

I've got the AL390ST and have been very satisfied. It gobbles up all the ammo thats loaded into it, and also does well with slugs using the IC choke.
No regrets.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

I would reconsider the stoeger here... The AL390 is a great gun, Beretta makes one of the finest gas guns out there... If you are looking at a low-mid end auto its tough to beat the stoeger...I shot one for two seasons without a hitch... It ate everything I could jam into it in the dirtiest, slushiest, coldest weather I could stand to hunt in. If you don't mind the punch of an inertia gun I'd go that route, the ONLY reason I got rid of mie was that finances allowed me to buy the Stoegers prettier sister, the I-12... :beer:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

The 390 is a hellofa good semi,infact a couple steps up from the stoeger.Keep the 870 around for backup.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have been shooting one for well over 15 years. It has never failed me even in cold temps. Personally I would look at a used 390SLT vs the current new models. The new models do not have the shell cut off which I use a lot. They are like any gun though, and you need to clean them and lube them properly with products like FP-10.

In comparing them to Tristars and Stoegers to me there is not comparison. I love new toys like almost everyone, but each time I think of retiring this gun for a new semi auto, I just cannot do so.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

About the Tri Star... Not that i have any experience, or recommend them but this impressed me a little, check out the video 

http://www.gunblast.com/TriStar.htm


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one of the first 390's when they came out in about 1990, and not had 1 problem with it, and unfortunatley it gets cleaned 2 times a year, (and it shoots 2 boxes every week all summer) lots of shells through it and never a problem. (I have actually worn the powder coat off the reciever around where the shell kicks out, due to soo many shells have been fired thru it)


----------

